
Why Can't Quantum Mechanics Explain Gravity? - ssijak
https://www.space.com/32147-why-is-gravity-so-hard-to-understand.html
======
oldandtired
Since there is at least one formulation of the strong force that uses a
modification of the standard electric field equations and covers why it only
appears at nuclear distances and there is another formulation for gravity that
uses a modification of the standard electric field equations and covers why it
is so weak and is always attractive, one must ask why is there no research
into these specific formulations in the wider physics community to see if they
have any merit.

From what materials I have on hand, both could be merged into a single field
equation formulation.

